# Bulls Free Agency Thread



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is where we put thrilling updates about E'Twaan Moore, et al.

So far, it seems like E'twain is getting lots of interest around the league.

The Bulls are rumored to be looking at George Hill and Evan Turner.

Nothing big on the Harrison Barnes front so far, thank God.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

E'Twaan Moore is reported to have signed, as has Noah.

Recent reports have the Bulls trying to talk with Rajon Rondo (ughh), Duane Wade (too old) and Even Turner. 

Wade is expected to get something like 25 mill per year, which is far, far to expensive for the Bulls.

I am not interested in Rondo and would only want Turner for the right price.

Unfortunately, after not getting anything for Pau Gasol the Bulls were not even in contention for Horford or Whiteside and are not supposed to be on Durants sort list. It does not look like the Bulls have a lot of good options on the free agent market left.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, free agency is going about how I hoped it would. I do not love the Rondo fit at all, but he's better than what was on the roster before. What seems most important is that year 2 is a team option. Preserving 2017 cap space should be prioritized over competing this year.

Very happy to see there is no interest in Barnes.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, it turns out we got Rondo.

Why the Bulls think an inexperienced coach like Hoiberg will succeed with Rondo where other more experienced coaches failed is unknown to me.

On the good side, the deal is supposed to have an out clause that allows the Bulls to pull the plug after a year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome D-Wade to the team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Weird.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Weird.


That's an understatement.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't think if a crazier Bulls offseason. It should be pretty interesting next year trying to see how to fit these pieces together.

I like the Wade signing well enough. It may blow up in their faces, but it could help bring the Bulls back to relevance in the free agency realm. We went from getting to pitch every top free agent to not even a whisper of that this offseason with KD. Between signing Wade and Jimmy being on the Olympic team - and given the extent to which top players talking/networking seems to determine everything these days - this is a positive.

The younger and more athletic thing sure fell by the wayside for the most part, though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team has to look to move Rondo as soon as it is legal for them to do so, right?


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This team has to look to move Rondo as soon as it is legal for them to do so, right?


I think that will partially depend on the development of Jerian Grant and how well the Bulls are playing. The hope is that Wade and to some extent Jimmy help keep Rondo grounded and Rondo fully commits to changing his reputation as a "coach killer".


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

This is the kind of offseason that the Knicks would have put together in the early-mid 2000's.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://www.givemesport.com/821693-going-against-the-grain-is-historically-flawed-but-it-may-just-alter-chicagos-broken-image

Sham's thoughts on this business.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I've decided that I'm going to become a Rondo fan.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I've decided that I'm going to become a Rondo fan.


I am not sure I can do that. Rondo has battled with coaches for years. While he is definitely talented I am not sure I can get behind Rondo. 

I hope Rondo can keep it together for at least a year and earn the trust of Bulls fans. Wade may be helpful to Rondo as someone I assume he respects. I think Wade will be extremely motivated to do well and can help guide Rondo and maybe even Butler. If all three of these guys are able to get on the same page it could be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

When Rondo is engaged, he's still one of my top 5 favorite PGs to watch. The way he sees the floor is still very unique and exciting. I just hope this team has enough floor spacing around him when he's out there.


----------



## BalllikeMike (Nov 16, 2019)

Check this out 
⬇⬇⬇
https://ckk.ai/MichaelJ 
He the real Goat I'm telling y'all.


----------

